# Road block?



## HD69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on something to plant along the road that my hunting property is on? It would be for two reasons. Stop some of the dust that the road has during the dry months and to try to prevent some of the shining/poaching that seems to be a problem. I have been told switchgrass but i don't have any experence with it, don't know how tall it gets how long it takes to grow. I have planted some pine trees but was looking for something that will grow faster! I would appreciate any info that any MS forum members have.


----------



## nofork (Jan 25, 2005)

If you want to plant a grass species, try a Miscanthus or a variety of swithgrass "THUNDERCLOUD" spp. which is rumored to grow up to 10 feet tall.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

You have some options.

Norway spruce would be a long term solution. Seedlings should be available from your local NRCS office.

Miscanthus giganteus would be a medium term solution.
http://www.lacycreekgrowers.com/misc-gig.html

Sorghum-sudan would be an annual solution.
http://www.welterseed.com/productItems.aspx?id=12&org=0

Egyptian wheat would be another annual solution.
http://www.seedland.com/mm5/merchan...land&Product_Code=WG-EGP-WH-50&Category_Code=


----------



## on_point (Sep 30, 2011)

Cave in Rock switchgrass or Miscanthus Giganticus is good choices and are perennials. If you are looking for something immediate and this season to provide you cover I would try Egyptian Wheat or Sun Hemp. Both are easy to establish grow vigorously and get up to 10' tall. Sorghum sudangrass would be another choice to consider. These are all annuals so they will need to be replanted every year but will by far give you the most immediate results.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Sunflowers










_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## HD69 (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks for the replies i have looked into some of them and they sound very interesting! I forgot to mention that this will be a block to the view of a 6 acre plot of purpletop turnips that i have had great results with. I have plots in the woods but out in this field was the only spot i could put a plot in of this size. The deer came to this plot better than i could ever imagine and it gives them food well into the winter! I guess i never really thought about how visible they would be. I have pines planted but i need something to fill the gap until they get bigger and i think some of the suggestions would probably be some good cover for other critters as well!


----------



## HD69 (Apr 20, 2012)

I planted 40 1/2 gallon starters of the miscanthus gigantus memorial wk end. The owners at lacy creek were very friendly & helpful. I planted them in a row 4' apart and put some sunflowers inbetween the grass. I think the timing was perfect got a good rain shortly after planting. It will take awhile for the grass to reach its full potential but i cant wait to see what it does! I just wanted to post a thanks again for the replys they got the ball roll'n!!


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

HD69 said:


> I planted 40 1/2 gallon starters of the miscanthus gigantus memorial wk end. The owners at lacy creek were very friendly & helpful. I planted them in a row 4' apart and put some sunflowers inbetween the grass. I think the timing was perfect got a good rain shortly after planting. It will take awhile for the grass to reach its full potential but i cant wait to see what it does! I just wanted to post a thanks again for the replys they got the ball roll'n!!


Cool, should be giod for the birds too like doves and such...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

I would fill the gaps closer to your field with crabapple or wild plums and the gaps closer to the road with elderberry, highbushcranberry or ninebark.


----------



## HD69 (Apr 20, 2012)

The gaps that are on the road side already have some small spurce trees planted on that side and i would be afriad of choking them out. But i do have some room on the field side but i'm trying to plant things that won't draw deer closer to road. not really sure if those would or not but the deer seem to eat everything up there even the pines in winter! Thanks for the suggestions and let me know if the deer dont eat them!


----------



## slowjeep (Jan 29, 2012)

another option would be a climbing rose. Some roses create barriers that you couldn't drive a truck through, and they are a big discouragement for foot traffic. Don't get the cute thornless variety, get an old heritage breed.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

HD69, they would eat everything I suggested. There is always the much hated/liked Autumn Olive. I am sure there are some other shrubs out there deer do not eat. 

The shrubs will give you quicker screening until the trees take over.

Good Luck.


----------



## Oneblackdog/oneyellowdog (May 9, 2012)

Before planting make sure you check your county's easement policy. I planted spruce and pine along my road for the same purpose (poachers and keeping the dust down) over the past 8-10 years. Now that my trees are getting big, the county road advisor contacted me. They want to cut down my first row of trees because they are within a foot of the county road easement. They claim that snow plowing is difficult because my tree rows block the distance the snow can be plowed. I've put up a fight, but not sure how much longer they'll hold off cutting.


----------



## GregWhitetail (Jun 6, 2011)

Check out this stuff by Frigig Forage. I have seen Bill Winke talk alot about it on Midwest Whitetail.com I think that it says something about getting 12 feet tall and will grow THIS YEAR for ya!

http://www.frigidforage.com/seed-blends/plot-screen/


----------



## habitatwizard (Jun 14, 2012)

Does your roadside have any trees that you could hingecut the whole distance? If not I would say have a dirt berm constructed. If the berm is too costly then I would say talls sorghum in the backdrop of a staggered row of miscanthus giganthus. Get your rhizomes or plugs from newenergyfarms.com. they are a great product and cheaper than any other place I have checked. Use the tall sorghum as temp screen until the miscanthus gets to 3rd year growth. You could even plant a row of cedar behind the sorghum.


----------



## Oneblackdog/oneyellowdog (May 9, 2012)

Habitatwizard - have you purchased any of the plants from the New Energy Farms? Checked out their site, and really interested in the miscanthus for blocking. Would love to hear from someone that has used these plants for non-bio fuel setting.


----------



## habitatwizard (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes I have used both the plugs and rhizomes, great products. Check my page I have pics of 3rd year plugs ready to tower to 14ft mixed in with switchgrass.


----------



## HD69 (Apr 20, 2012)

I planted 40 of the half gallon size miscanthus gigantous on memorial wkend but i purchased mine from lacey creek. They are very friendly people and were very helpful with my questions which i had many! The root masses that i planted seem to be growing well even with the lack of rain. I havn't posted any pictures on mich sportsman yet but it's not much to look at yet they said it would take 3 years or so to get fully established. The sight that i purchased mine from is in one of the replys that i got from this post.


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

HD69,
This years weather is perfect for growing the Miscanthus Giganteus. Hot and sunny. The plants have C4 carbon photosynthesis and they can grow faster than most plants and sequester carbon into the roots in the fall for next years growth. One thing you should do in the first year is water them a couple times a week in this weather. It makes a big difference if you water them in the first year.

I bought one gallon rhizomes from Lacy Creek last year, and then bought 1/2 gallon rhizomes this year. I also bought 3" plugs last year in mid summer when on sale from Santa Rosa Gardens in Florida.

The gallon rhizomes sent up about 5 shoots the first year. The half gallon shoots only sent up one or two shoots the first year. The 3" pots believe it or not outproduced these in year two when watered in the garden, but when sparsely watered in the field, they didn't produce well and nearly died. The rhizomes did ok when sparsely watered in the field.

This picture is the 3" pots watered in the garden. The second year they produced 15 shoots and are 7 feet tall in mid July.










These were the gallon rhizomes from Lacy Creek in the garden:


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Michigan State is growing some giant miscanthus on the east side of campus at Hagadorn and Hannah roads. that makes a nice screen.


----------



## HD69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks 4 the pics SJ I wish I could water them a couple times a week but I planted them at my hunting property that is hour and half from where I live. I have watered them a couple times when i've been up workn on food plots. They seem 2 be holding there own but I was'nt really sure what 2 expect. They're about 2 to 3 ft tall mainly single shoots some have 2 or 3. Some of them never came up at all, could of been operator error on the planting!! I plan on filling in the gaps and maybe triangulating 2 make the screen more of a wall. This little bit of rain we got will help but man we sure could use some more!!!!


----------

